# how to find,and bid for work online.



## hue (Oct 27, 2008)

Can anyone out there tell me now to locate jobs online,and bid for them? I have a private shop, with very good equiptment,and a buissness lic.Work is too slow.I'm trying to make friends with people that do marketing,my prices are good, but they keep tacking on too many fee's ,and loosing the jobs.They say there is someone cheaper in the area,and the customers never call back,and I don't know how much they are bidding.The marketing people I know out source,but I don't know how they get all those jobs!I'm looking for work to bring into my shop,and can handle alot of different types of jobs.I'm in the Bay area,and looking for work.Please let me know.Thank you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

The first place to start would be by building a website that showcases the services you offer. 

As your website grows, you will find that customers will find you in the search engines when looking for the type of services you offer.


----------



## hue (Oct 27, 2008)

no, people are somehow bidding on jobs , they are not standing by patiently waiting at their buisness.these people are low lifes that don't have their own shops,or web sites! Where are they finding jobs online, and bidding for them?!I am being out bid,and I want to know how,and why.


----------



## HelpRunMyShop (May 28, 2008)

Hard times people give it away! That always happen right around the time some one is about to go under.


----------



## hue (Oct 27, 2008)

That's good.we can only hope.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

hue said:


> no, people are somehow bidding on jobs , they are not standing by patiently waiting at their buisness.these people are low lifes that don't have their own shops,or web sites! Where are they finding jobs online, and bidding for them?!I am being out bid,and I want to know how,and why.


Sometimes customers are very savvy and they will go online and search out businesses to get competitive bids.

All they have to do is type in t-shirt printing or screen printing in Google and they can get bids from printers around the country (or world)

You could be one of those people they find by building a website.


----------



## inker (Feb 1, 2008)

Your responses and information are always so helpful. I really appreciate you!


----------

